# Cownose Ray



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Low heat on the grill in lots of butter, garlic, and Old Bay.. Best fish I've ever eaten. Textured like steak and tender if cooked slowly for... 15-20 minutes or so.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Send me the extras, I need some more shark bait, every bodies eatin all my bait up weteher it be rays or albies.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

We got a deal if you send me the albies. Haha


----------

